# Hello from bonny Scotland !



## larka (Dec 1, 2017)

Hi everyone,

I live in Scotland, and I have joined in the hope of finding a breeder of rex mice near me, as they all seem to be the very bottom of England! I have owned mice as pets for several years, and would now love to acquire a breeding pair of rex but I am not having much luck up here in Scotland!

Cheers!
Rhona


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Welcome, Rhona! Good luck


----------



## JayneAlison (Nov 16, 2010)

Hi
I think we may have spoken on fb earlier, did you contact the person I suggested?


----------



## Rachel (Oct 18, 2017)

Hi Rhona 
I have replied to your email.x


----------



## Amtma Mousery (Jan 29, 2015)

Welcome!


----------

